# What is happening with my GPU? (Radeon rx480)



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello, I recently find that my GPU is having problems, when I try to run a game it appears a massive stuttering every second, and apparently the GPU load does not rise of 0%, something seems to be wrong with power load voltage and the core clock they are unstable, i dont know what is causing this.
About 2 months ago everything was working fine, I already had this issue like 1 year ago, but i format my pc and I dont remember what else I did but it seemed that it had been fixed.

I do not know much about these technical issues, but I always thought it was a problem with the power supply and voltage fluctuation

I hope you give me your opinion and advice of what I can do or try, i also try to install older drivers but the problem persist, so i think i a hardware problem

Here is my PC components:
RX 480 msi gaming x 4gb
core i5 6600
16gb ram
Board MSI B150 gaming m3
Power supply EVGA 600w bronze
SSD 120gb
2 HHD 1tb
I have windows 10 pro (1803 version) and AMD driver 19.3.1

I will leave some videos that I uploaded so you can see exactly what is happening:

MSI Kombustor test





























Games test








Farcry5








Metro exodus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS12EQYKd8c
Benchmark

Here you can see how show 100% GPU load in GPU-Z App but 0% in MSI Afterburner app, i dont know what is happening

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCRSG8Jm6IY


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

What driver version are you using?

EDIT: sorry you said 19.3.1

Have you tried using DDU and removing all AMD GPU drivers and trying 19.2.1/19.1.1 (or whatever the corresponding previos ones were)


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What driver version are you using?


Adrenalin 19.3.1, i try to install older dirvers but still stuttering



NdMk2o1o said:


> What driver version are you using?
> 
> EDIT: sorry you said 19.3.1
> 
> Have you tried using DDU and removing all AMD GPU drivers and trying 19.2.1/19.1.1 (or whatever the corresponding previos ones were)


I have not tried to do that, I'm going to do it now


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

When you try, what do you do to remove the older ones and install new ones, also check out this thread.... https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rformance-in-certain-gaming-scenarios.253427/

Not sure it is this but worth checking anyway, have you got (KB4482887)  update installed as that has broken FPS for a lot of people after installing, recommended to uninstall.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

Have you taken the cooler off the card at all?

I ask because in my experience, poor application of Tim on GPU die can cause issues such as stuttering. Now this seems weird, sure, but I had a very similar issue with an xfx Rx 489 where I applied Tim badly and the clocks were all over the place and dropping and stuttering a lot. Temp was fine interestingly. I believe it caused hotspot temp on die, such reading is not exposed by Polaris, to hit thermal throttle.

If not, then maybe the card is faulty. Is there a way to test it in another pc?

Sorry for poor sentence structure, I am on my phone in bed and sleepy but tpu keeping me awake... Must...lurk...


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Have you taken the cooler off the card at all?
> 
> I ask because in my experience, poor application of Tim on GPU die can cause issues such as stuttering. Now this seems weird, sure, but I had a very similar issue with an xfx Rx 489 where I applied Tim badly and the clocks were all over the place and dropping and stuttering a lot. Temp was fine interestingly. I believe it caused hotspot temp on die, such reading is not exposed by Polaris, to hit thermal throttle.
> 
> ...


Yeah i never taken the cooler off, ill try with other power supply and try the GPU in other pc to see what happen


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you have multi sensor software running ? As an example GPU-Z in my case doesnt like when I turn on AMD Overlay. GPU-Z will disable AMD Overlay after a few seconds even if you Hotkey it back on, it will cause that same stutter fest until a full restart.

If it turns out to be a PSU issue. You can try Undervolting the card.  I have a RX 480 running at 1320 @ 1025mv never seen it go past 120w in full stress benchmarks.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Do you have multi sensor software running ? As an example GPU-Z in my case doesnt like when I turn on AMD Overlay. GPU-Z will disable AMD Overlay after a few seconds even if you Hotkey it back on, it will cause that same stutter fest until a full restart.
> 
> If it turns out to be a PSU issue. You can try Undervolting the card.  I have a RX 480 running at 1320 @ 1025mv never seen it go past 120w in full stress benchmarks.


Yeah i think is more hardware problem, i already try installing and uninstalling all softwares


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

Try the other PC and PSU though I dont think that's your problem, can you let us know what happens when you have tested this?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

walter825 said:


> Yeah i think is more hardware problem, i already try installing and uninstalling all softwares



Well that last video is the same thing that was happen to me when I use GPU-Z and AMD overlay is active. I don't use GPU-Z anymore. You have MS afterburner GPU-Z all asking for sensor info.

Does the stutter happen when you dont use any of the software?


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Well that last video is the same thing that was happen to me when I use GPU-Z and AMD overlay is active. I don't use GPU-Z anymore. You have MS afterburner GPU-Z all asking for sensor info.
> 
> Does the stutter happen when you dont use any of the software?


Yeah, i find that when i undervolt the card run slightly better, but there is still stuttering, so i think could be PSU problem


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

walter825 said:


> Yeah, i find that when i undervolt the card run slightly better, but there is still stuttering, so i think could be PSU problem



Did you try it without MSI afterburner and GPU-Z ?  Did you still see stutter ?


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Try the other PC and PSU though I dont think that's your problem, can you let us know what happens when you have tested this?





Xzibit said:


> Did you try it without MSI afterburner and GPU-Z ?  Did you still see stutter ?


I set the power limit to -50 wich is de minimun and the difference is actually huge, watch the videos, so maybe is a PSU problem?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

walter825 said:


> I set the power limit to -50 wich is de minimun and the difference is actually huge, watch the videos, so maybe is a PSU problem?



I didn't see much of a stutter on these videos.

You shouldn't have to do -50.  The previous videos couldn't maintain their boost clock temps were fine.

Your initial concern was the readout. If the readout of 100% to 0% were your concern its just a software issue.  I would uninstall MSI Afterburner and GPUZ or any monitoring software.  Eliminate the possibility of it being a software issue first before you go replacing or buying things.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> I didn't see much of a stutter on these videos.
> 
> You shouldn't have to do -50.  The previous videos couldn't maintain their boost clock temps were fine.
> 
> Your initial concern was the readout. If the readout of 100% to 0% were your concern its just a software issue.  I would uninstall MSI Afterburner and GPUZ or any monitoring software.  Eliminate the possibility of it being a software issue first before you go replacing or buying things.



I already try testing without msi afterburner and GPU-Z, i uninstall them but still stuttering, only improve i can see is when i undervolt the card. If i set the standart volt stuttering start again


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

walter825 said:


> I already try testing without msi afterburner and GPU-Z, i uninstall them but still stuttering, only improve i can see is when i undervolt the card. If i set the standart volt stuttering start again



Well if you look at the superposition video you posted.  The clock state is dynamic moving from max state to a lower *but the interesting thing is it goes to a lower then counts up*. Not like the other videos you posted where its stepping down through states.

Even on the -50 its still stepping down. For some reason its not maintaining max state.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 10, 2019)

Compare this 2 videos, what do you think?

Standard









Undervolted


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

walter825 said:


> Compare this 2 videos, what do you think?
> 
> Standard
> 
> ...



Still a state maintaining issue.  I would try a different PSU if its available.  If not I'd manually Undervolt in WattMan.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 10, 2019)

You are hitting the power limit it seems, slide the power limit to the plus side on wattman/afterburner.

When it stutters I see a clock decrease thats why.

Max Wattage is 110W, check your GPU voltage it should max out at 1.200v


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> You are hitting the power limit it seems, slide the power limit to the plus side on wattman/afterburner.
> 
> When it stutters I see a clock decrease thats why.
> 
> Max Wattage is 110W, check your GPU voltage it should max out at 1.200v



Hes hitting 162w @ 1290mhz. In his first video hes at 178w @ 1128mhz.  Not really starved for power.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 10, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Hes hitting 162w @ 1290mhz. In his first video hes at 178w @ 1120mhz.  Not really starved for power.  Something is messing with his voltage/clocks settings.



Lol u just dont understand ill let the picture explain (guess what happens when u exceed 110 )


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> Lol u just dont understand ill let the picture explain (guess what happens when u exceed 110 )View attachment 118415



OP said hes on a MSI Gaming X and only started doing it recently, If true then some settings changed.

Plus 65288mv @ 1288 would blow up a card.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 10, 2019)

Not meant be rude but you know nothing about this card, so please stop posting nonsense.

also 65288mv is not real voltage is a stepping used by AMD so go tell them, if u dont like it.


Edit: like i said, stop making ignorant posts @Xzibit


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 10, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> Not meant be rude but you know nothing about this card, so please stop posting nonsense.
> 
> also 65288mv is not real voltage is a stepping used by AMD so go tell them, if u dont like it.



I don't have to tell them cause they don't make that PolarisBiosEditor.  One can just open up wattman and check their default mv settings.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 11, 2019)

So i format the pc and turns out that when i use 17.7.1 radeon driver doesnt show the problem and work good, but if i install newer drivers like Adrenalin Edition 18.9.1 or newer the problem start again, so what is happening?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2019)

walter825 said:


> So i format the pc and turns out that when i use 17.7.1 radeon driver doesnt show the problem and work good, but if i install newer drivers like Adrenalin Edition 18.9.1 or newer the problem start again, so what is happening?



Make sure motherboard chipset drivers are installed.

Also are you running games off the harddrive?

Kombustor is a poor test, stop basing your reliability/performance off it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Kombustor is a poor test, stop basing your reliability/performance off it.


ah! thanks ... i was baffled to see no mention of that kind for 1 whole page and i was about to recommend not using Kombustor/Furmark which are patented card destroyer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah! thanks ... i was baffled to see no mention of that kind for 1 whole page and i was about to recommend not using Kombustor/Furmark which are patented card destroyer.



Nvidia just counts it as a power virus, I believe AMD does too.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 11, 2019)

The card is hiiting the Power limit of 110W, so it throttles down to lower the power draw.

He needs to check GPU voltage its not above 1.200v (1200mV) or undervolt the card if possible, All The videos show the card goes above the 110W limit so the card throttles hard, grab a video with your GPU voltage on the OSD.

Edit: or you could edit your bios using an editor to raise the power limit of your card, extract it using GPU-Z, dont flash another bios thats not yours or you could lose some ports on your card or HDCP capability (ask me how i know )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> The card is hiiting the Power limit of 110W, so it throttles down to lower the power draw.
> 
> He needs to check GPU voltage its not above 1.200v (1200mV) or undervolt the card if possible, All The videos show the card goes above the 110W limit so the card throttles hard, grab a video with your GPU voltage on the OSD.
> 
> Edit: or you could edit your bios using an editor to raise the power limit of your card, extract it using GPU-Z, dont flash another bios thats not yours or you could lose some ports on your card or HDCP capability (ask me how i know )



I analyze the files for compatibility.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 11, 2019)

According to TPU, the card drew 207 watts in peak gaming.... even the reference card drew 167 ... so I don't "get" a design which limits the power to 110w unless we are talking semantics. Are we talking "power to the card" or power to a part of what's on the card ?   I also remember the many many articles about the original 6 pin cards exceeding the rated amperage of the PCI-E slot which is why many vendors switched from the 6 to the 8.     I also remember that  AMD released a 'fix' that cut the power down to eliminate the problem with to squelch the problem of the 6 pin cards getting toasted.  

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-480-polaris-10,4616-9.html
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/amd-rx-480-pcie-power-statement/

I would think that the MSI would leave you in a better position than most other cards.  TPU wrote:  "MSI upgraded the 6-pin power input of the reference design to an 8-pin, which is specified for up to 225 W of power draw.  ... Given the reference design retails at $239, this $25 increase is not unreasonable if you consider how much better the MSI RX 480 Gaming X performs in every single test in this review. In my opinion, this is thus far the only RX 480 that looks like it can compete with the GTX 1060 and its custom designs. "


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2019)

AIBs will vary mv to their clocks and they will be very generous.  I suspect the MSI Gaming X would be close to 1200mv stock in "OC mode" already that why it sucks so much juice.

The one that was reviews here - *8gb version had a 1303mhz @ 1155mv. *One of his video shows his *MSI Gaming X 4GB clocks hitting 1316mhz which is inline with OC Mode.*


Quick way to find out is to

Open AMD radeon settings.
Go to Gaming
Open Global settings
Open Global wattman
Click Reset (Accept the Reset changes)
Exit Global Setting (Click the House Icon) - As a precaution to make sure the settings take effect.
Go back in to Global Settings
Open Global wattman
Under GPU click Frequency so its dynamic so its showing you the numbers for each state
Under voltage control click to Manual so its showing you the numbers for each state

If you can take a picture and post it. If you cant save the profile for reference. You can open it (the XML profile) in Wordpad and paste it here.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 11, 2019)

So this is how is working now with Radeon Software Version 17.7.1, i also undervolt the power -20.

Ac origins








Metro exodus









And this is how WattMan is





I also dont know why the temperature of the gpu does not rise much, before when I ran these demanding games even reached up to 75 degrees and working good

If i install a newer radeon driver the stuttering start again


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2019)

walter825 said:


> So this is how is working now with Radeon Software Version 17.7.1, i also undervolt the power -20.
> 
> Ac origins
> 
> ...



Its still not reaching or maintaining higher states.

Limite de energia -20%  does changing it to 0 or +5% have any effect. My spanish is horrible but here goes, cuando esso esta negativo te vaja los mhz frequencia automatica mente.

Also noticed your Memory Frequency is different now 1775mhz now 1750mhz. Something is being changed.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 11, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Its still not reaching or maintaining higher states.
> 
> Limite de energia -20%  does changing it to 0 or +5% have any effect. My spanish is horrible but here goes, cuando esso esta negativo te vaja los mhz frequencia automatica mente.
> 
> Also noticed your Memory Frequency is different now 1775mhz now 1750mhz. Something is being changed.


Is cause i use to have MSI gaming app wich have 3 oc modes, but i dont have it now cause to install i have to update radeon driver. So what i should set in power limit?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2019)

walter825 said:


> Is cause i use to have MSI gaming app wich have 3 oc modes, but i dont have it now cause to install i have to update radeon driver. So what i should set in power limit?



It should be at 0 but if your still having issues maintaning state "Estados" i would reset it "restablecer" and reboot because something else is being changed. Make sure no other app is changing those settings either like MSI afterburner.

Resetting / restablecer will put it at 0 along with all the other settings.  Reboot and see if your getting the stutter.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 11, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> It should be at 0 but if your still having issues maintaning state "Estados" i would reset it "restablecer" and reboot. Make sure no other app is changing those settings either like MSI afterburner.
> 
> Resetting / restablecer will put it at 0 along with all the other settings.  Reboot and see if your getting the stutter.


i reset but the setting are the same. freeuency should be in dinamyc mode?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2019)

walter825 said:


> i reset but the setting are the same. freeuency should be in dinamyc mode?



No. Unless you want to change it but its better to figure what causing the states "estados" not to be maintained first.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 11, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> No. Unless you want to change it but its better to figure what causing the states "estados" not to be maintained first.


and how i figure that, sorry i dont know much about these things


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2019)

walter825 said:


> and how i figure that, sorry i dont know much about these things



Did you reset it and make sure its at 0 ( Limite de energia 0 ) and try it ?


----------



## El Cinico (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi! Saw your post and registered because i used to have a similar problem that drove me crazy and hope to help.

Anyways back in the day i had R9 380x that just wouldn't hold the clocks in some games which led to stuttering, temps where fine, PSU good, drivers reintsalled, and after a search of the internets I found that its a software issue that happens to some people, and there's an app called ClockBlocker which solved my problem.
The app fools the AMD driver to run at constant max clock, not very power efficient but it solved it for me, You should try it, see what happens.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 12, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Did you reset it and make sure its at 0 ( Limite de energia 0 ) and try it ?



this is how run with normal setup power 0 and WattMan settings default, so how i can know if is a hardware issue or what. Should i try that app clockblocker?












El Cinico said:


> Hi! Saw your post and registered because i used to have a similar problem that drove me crazy and hope to help.
> 
> Anyways back in the day i had R9 380x that just wouldn't hold the clocks in some games which led to stuttering, temps where fine, PSU good, drivers reintsalled, and after a search of the internets I found that its a software issue that happens to some people, and there's an app called ClockBlocker which solved my problem.
> The app fools the AMD driver to run at constant max clock, not very power efficient but it solved it for me, You should try it, see what happens.


Thank you man, yeah this issue is so annoying, ill try that app and see what happen, so in the app i just block the clock in max?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 12, 2019)

walter825 said:


> this is how run with normal setup power 0 and WattMan settings default, so how i can know if is a hardware issue or what. Should i try that app clockblocker?



You can if you want to.

Before you do that can you take a picture of wattman in global settings and post it with GPU frequency set to Dynamic (frequencia Dynamica) and Voltage Control to manual (control de voltage Manual). Dont save it. I just want to see if there is anything odd there.


----------



## walter825 (Mar 12, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> You can if you want to.
> 
> Before you do that can you take a picture of wattman in global settings and post it with GPU frequency set to Dynamic (frequencia Dynamica) and Voltage Control to manual (control de voltage Manual). Dont save it. I just want to see if there is anything odd there.


here


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 12, 2019)

That looks fine for stock.

The last few things i would try is.

1) increasing Power limit (Limite de energia %) 5

2) Apply those setting like in the picture (Frequency Dynamico & Control de voltage manual).

Another thing you can do is you said driver 17.7.1 works fine. You can try saving a default reset profile in those showing the (Frequency Dynamico & Control de voltage manual) and one with the latest driver 19.3.1 and compare them. See if they are the same settings in Radeon settings and if there anything changing in the XMLs.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 12, 2019)

Instala los controladores mas nuevos y  en "limite de energia" ponlo en +50%, ya te dije la solución pero decidiste ignorarme, la tarjeta de video tiene un TDP maximo de 110W en el bios, se esta "ahorcando" sola porque esta consumiendo mas energia del limite establecido por AMD. los perfiles de OC de la aplicacion que estas usando estan mandando demasiado voltaje al GPU.

el Limite de energia establece el maximo de energia que puede utilizar la tarjeta de video antes de empezar a alentarse para mantener el limite que es de 110W. que al poner el limite en +50% en teoria aumenta hasta 175W aproximadamente antes de que empiece a tirar cuadros.

este es mi ultimo post al respecto, la solución ahi esta.



eidairaman1 said:


> I analyze the files for compatibility.



yeah at the time i knew nothing about it, I just did a YOLO, at least the card still kinda works but i lost HDCP capability and 2 displayports


----------



## walter825 (Mar 12, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> Instala los controladores mas nuevos y  en "limite de energia" ponlo en +50%, ya te dije la solución pero decidiste ignorarme, la tarjeta de video tiene un TDP maximo de 110W en el bios, se esta "ahorcando" sola porque esta consumiendo mas energia del limite establecido por AMD. los perfiles de OC de la aplicacion que estas usando estan mandando demasiado voltaje al GPU.
> 
> el Limite de energia establece el maximo de energia que puede utilizar la tarjeta de video antes de empezar a alentarse para mantener el limite que es de 110W. que al poner el limite en +50% en teoria aumenta hasta 175W aproximadamente antes de que empiece a tirar cuadros.
> 
> ...


Disculpa amigo, no soy muy bueno entendiendo los terminos en ingles por lo que no entendi muy bien la primera vez que me respondiste, pero hare lo que me dices a ver que pasa. Otra cosa, lo perfiles de OC los tenia con el MSI gaming app pero ahora no esta instalado, por lo que la tarjeta deberia ir de fabrica, y se puede subirle el limite de w desde la bios? es que ya habia intentado ponerlo en +50 con wl WattMan antes de formatear pero lo que pasa es que se ponia inestable el voltaje subia de 100 a 150 cada segundo y seguia con el stuttering. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## El Cinico (Mar 12, 2019)

> Thank you man, yeah this issue is so annoying, ill try that app and see what happen, so in the app i just block the clock in max?




Yeah the app just "convinces" the AMD driver that max clocks are necessary, it doesn't overclock the card or change voltages or something like that, it's just a fix for power management bug that apparently happens sometimes. You just run the app, nothing else needed, start a game that has issues and watch if the clocks are stable now.

Obviously I haven't tested it on polaris cards, but I think it shold work.


----------



## Rouvenor (Aug 26, 2019)

Did you manage do find a solution? I'm facing the same issue...


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/cvehqi


----------



## walter825 (Sep 17, 2019)

Rouvenor said:


> Did you manage do find a solution? I'm facing the same issue...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/cvehqi


Try using Radeon Software Version 17.7.1


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 17, 2019)

Is it possible that this is just a sync setting issue from the Radeon control panel or whatever?


----------



## Lyhamn (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey que tal, yo también tuve el mismo problema con esa misma gráfica, y tuve que dejar lo drivers 17.7.1, los actuales (19.2.2) me dan problemas de Stuttering. ¿Aun sigues con los mismos drivers o has tratado de actualizarlos?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lyhamn said:


> Hey que tal, yo también tuve el mismo problema con esa misma gráfica, y tuve que dejar lo drivers 17.7.1, los actuales (19.2.2) me dan problemas de Stuttering. ¿Aun sigues con los mismos drivers o has tratado de actualizarlos?



This is a english website, please translate your message.


----------



## walter825 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lyhamn said:


> Hey que tal, yo también tuve el mismo problema con esa misma gráfica, y tuve que dejar lo drivers 17.7.1, los actuales (19.2.2) me dan problemas de Stuttering. ¿Aun sigues con los mismos drivers o has tratado de actualizarlos?


Hola, sigo sin actualizar el driver porque temo a que vuelve el problema, llevo ya con el 17.7.1 casi 1 año y me funciona correcto, asi que tampoco he tenido necesidad de actualizar. 

Hello, I still do not update the driver because I fear that the problem returns, I have been with 17.7.1 for almost 1 year and it works correctly, so I did not need to update either.


----------



## jebz1994 (Dec 18, 2019)

@chr0nos @walter825 @Xzibit hello there, Im having the same kind of trouble here, with my RX480 GAMING X 4GB.
The thing is had discovered that with capped framerates the card manages to maintain full core frequency, completely avoiding the annoying stuttering. However this capping requires a perfomance cut up, so Im still looking for a solution to this core/power throttling issue.
One of the attachments shows the stuttering playing Control in Ultra, and the. Other one shows how in capped framerates the core clock maintained stable at near full speed.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 18, 2019)

jebz1994 said:


> @chr0nos @walter825 @Xzibit hello there, Im having the same kind of trouble here, with my RX480 GAMING X 4GB.
> The thing is had discovered that with capped framerates the card manages to maintain full core frequency, completely avoiding the annoying stuttering. However this capping requires a perfomance cut up, so Im still looking for a solution to this core/power throttling issue.
> One of the attachments shows the stuttering playing Control in Ultra, and the. Other one shows how in capped framerates the core clock maintained stable at near full speed.


You're either running into thermal or power limit. That's why capping your fps solves this. 
PS.
Why would you even run it on ultra with rx480?


----------



## jebz1994 (Dec 18, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You're either running into thermal or power limit. That's why capping your fps solves this.
> PS.
> Why would you even run it on ultra with rx480?


Just testing, but the thing is, is there a solution for this throttling, I kinda understand this is because the power limit, but if lower my power limit to -50/-35 the fluctuations are smaller, but the stuttering still present, and this come with proportional perfomance loss
Although, I havent tested undervolting, cuz I dont know which value is to each frequency.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2019)

jebz1994 said:


> @chr0nos @walter825 @Xzibit hello there, Im having the same kind of trouble here, with my RX480 GAMING X 4GB.
> The thing is had discovered that with capped framerates the card manages to maintain full core frequency, completely avoiding the annoying stuttering. However this capping requires a perfomance cut up, so Im still looking for a solution to this core/power throttling issue.
> One of the attachments shows the stuttering playing Control in Ultra, and the. Other one shows how in capped framerates the core clock maintained stable at near full speed.


Your getting as low as 33FPS in your second video of course it’s going to “stutter“ You are trying to run a fairly heavy game on Ultra on a 4GB VRAM card. You will have to be satisfied with your first videos settings. Your second set of settings are beyond your cards capabilities.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 18, 2019)

walter825 said:


> Hello, I recently find that my GPU is having problems, when I try to run a game it appears a massive stuttering every second, and apparently the GPU load does not rise of 0%, something seems to be wrong with power load voltage and the core clock they are unstable, i dont know what is causing this.
> About 2 months ago everything was working fine, I already had this issue like 1 year ago, but i format my pc and I dont remember what else I did but it seemed that it had been fixed.
> 
> I do not know much about these technical issues, but I always thought it was a problem with the power supply and voltage fluctuation
> ...


try install another revision of msi afterburn


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Have you taken the cooler off the card at all?
> 
> I ask because in my experience, poor application of Tim on GPU die can cause issues such as stuttering. Now this seems weird, sure, but I had a very similar issue with an xfx Rx 489 where I applied Tim badly and the clocks were all over the place and dropping and stuttering a lot. Temp was fine interestingly. I believe it caused hotspot temp on die, such reading is not exposed by Polaris, to hit thermal throttle.
> 
> ...



Tim replacements never fix GPUs, they only potentially make them worse.

OP hasn't even remotely got a temperature problem, it hovers at 55C so even a hot spot won't get near anything to worry about.

And I just noticed the age of that post.


----------



## walter825 (Dec 18, 2019)

jebz1994 said:


> @chr0nos @walter825 @Xzibit hello there, Im having the same kind of trouble here, with my RX480 GAMING X 4GB.
> The thing is had discovered that with capped framerates the card manages to maintain full core frequency, completely avoiding the annoying stuttering. However this capping requires a perfomance cut up, so Im still looking for a solution to this core/power throttling issue.
> One of the attachments shows the stuttering playing Control in Ultra, and the. Other one shows how in capped framerates the core clock maintained stable at near full speed.


Hello, what i discovered is when the card fans are in automatic mode, there is sttutering in some games, but if I manually raise the fans to 80-100% power with MSI afterburner, it immediately starts running normal, im also still using the 17.7.1 radeon driver


----------



## jebz1994 (Dec 18, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Your getting as low as 33FPS in your second video of course it’s going to “stutter“ You are trying to run a fairly heavy game on Ultra on a 4GB VRAM card. You will have to be satisfied with your first videos settings. Your second set of settings are beyond your cards capabilities.


I know what you mean, and of course Im not playing it at 30 FPS, but the rareness of this is the throttling of the frequency/power of the GPU, and why when capped it can reach the full speed and when, at 100 % usage, but variable framerate it fluctuates so badly.
Thats my question.
Doesnt it should be running on full clock speed when Ultra???


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2019)

jebz1994 said:


> I know what you mean, and of course Im not playing it at 30 FPS, but the rareness of this is the throttling of the frequency/power of the GPU, and why when capped it can reach the full speed and when, at 100 % usage, but variable framerate it fluctuates so badly.
> Thats my question.
> Doesnt it should be running on full clock speed when Ultra???


Full clocks should be expected as long as temperatures aren’t causing it to throttle but you can’t expect great performance at Ultra regardless . I would use the method that is giving you better performance(capped)


----------



## jebz1994 (Dec 18, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Full clocks should be expected as long as temperatures aren’t causing it to throttle but you can’t expect great performance at Ultra regardless . I would use the method that is giving you better performance(capped)


Im having no thermal issues, neither does @walter825 I believe. It's just a power throttle thing.
The bizarre thing, in my case, is that the Wattman doesnt show all the features, e.g the Temp Limit


----------



## walter825 (Jan 4, 2020)

UPDATE:

Yesterday my pc started to stuttering and shut down when opening games, even when the GPU did not rise 60 degrees, so today i change the thermal paste of the GPU (was very dry), and aparantley the problem now is solved, the games are running smoothly and I could finally update the AMD driver to the latest version (19.12.2) without getting stuttering and power throttling like before. So i guess after all it was the thermal paste that was causing this.



Lyhamn said:


> Hey que tal, yo también tuve el mismo problema con esa misma gráfica, y tuve que dejar lo drivers 17.7.1, los actuales (19.2.2) me dan problemas de Stuttering. ¿Aun sigues con los mismos drivers o has tratado de actualizarlos?





jebz1994 said:


> @chr0nos @walter825 @Xzibit hello there, Im having the same kind of trouble here, with my RX480 GAMING X 4GB.
> The thing is had discovered that with capped framerates the card manages to maintain full core frequency, completely avoiding the annoying stuttering. However this capping requires a perfomance cut up, so Im still looking for a solution to this core/power throttling issue.
> One of the attachments shows the stuttering playing Control in Ultra, and the. Other one shows how in capped framerates the core clock maintained stable at near full speed.





EzioAs said:


> Is it possible that this is just a sync setting issue from the Radeon control panel or whatever?



UPDATE:

Yesterday my pc started to stuttering and shut down when opening games, even when the GPU did not rise 60 degrees, so today i change the thermal paste of the GPU (was very dry), and aparantley the problem now is solved, the games are running smoothly and I could finally update the AMD driver to the latest version (19.12.2) without getting stuttering and power throttling like before. So i guess after all it was the thermal paste that was causing this.


----------



## jebz1994 (Jan 5, 2020)

My situation still the same, only locked framerates avoid the thermal throttling.
I updated to Adrenalin 2020 and still the same.
Another insteresting fact is that my Wattman settings doesnt show the Target temp and stuff like that, only the GPU, VRAM, Fans and Power limit options are visible.


----------



## walter825 (Jan 5, 2020)

jebz1994 said:


> My situation still the same, only locked framerates avoid the thermal throttling.
> I updated to Adrenalin 2020 and still the same.
> Another insteresting fact is that my Wattman settings doesnt show the Target temp and stuff like that, only the GPU, VRAM, Fans and Power limit options are visible.


have you tried change the thermal paste? when i change it immediately started working fine


----------



## jebz1994 (Jan 5, 2020)

walter825 said:


> have you tried change the thermal paste? when i change it immediately started working fine


I sincerely doubt that the thermal compound change was the solution in your case, just because a temp between the 60-75s C arent bad temp at all, and even less the threshold for Thermal Throttling.
In my case temps still the same, and in right parameters.
Still looking for a solution.


----------



## walter825 (Jan 5, 2020)

My GPU was always under 60 degrees and it was still power throttling, i change the termal paste and


jebz1994 said:


> I sincerely doubt that the thermal compound change was the solution in your case, just because a temp between the 60-75s C arent bad temp at all, and even less the threshold for Thermal Throttling.
> In my case temps still the same, and in right parameters.
> Still looking for a solution.


My GPU was always under 60 degrees and it was still power throttling and stuttering, yesterday I couldn't even play because the PC shuts down immediately when opening a game even at 56 degrees, i change the termal paste today and everything has been magically fixed, for the first time in 2 years I was able to update the driver without my GPU going crazy. Yeah i know sound weird but you don't lose anything trying


----------



## r3don (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi,
@walter825 I had exactly same issue with my MSI Gaming X 8gb RX480. All  games were stuttering if FPS were not limited. I've tried everything... changing drivers, video bios, reinstalling windows and so on and so on. So I found this post and as a last thing to try, I've changed the thermal paste and the stuttering is gone, all the games are working perfectly now! 
Thank you!


----------



## walter825 (Jan 14, 2020)

r3don said:


> Hi,
> @walter825 I had exactly same issue with my MSI Gaming X 8gb RX480. All  games were stuttering if FPS were not limited. I've tried everything... changing drivers, video bios, reinstalling windows and so on and so on. So I found this post and as a last thing to try, I've changed the thermal paste and the stuttering is gone, all the games are working perfectly now!
> Thank you!


I'm glad to hear that my solution worked for you too, I had this problem for almost 2 years, i also tried everything but and I never thought it was a thermal paste issue, I was very surprised when I changed it and everything start to work properly.

Problem fixed



Rouvenor said:


> Did you manage do find a solution? I'm facing the same issue...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/cvehqi


Problem fixed by changing thermal paste


----------



## momaz (Oct 30, 2020)

@walter825 hey I just wanted to ask because I have the exact same problem after changing the thermal paste and updating your drivers did you still keep the power limit at -50 or could you increase it normally after changing the thermal paste without any stuttering or shutting down?


----------



## r3don (Oct 30, 2020)

momaz said:


> @walter825 hey I just wanted to ask because I have the exact same problem after changing the thermal paste and updating your drivers did you still keep the power limit at -50 or could you increase it normally after changing the thermal paste without any stuttering or shutting down?


Hi, I had the same issue and after changing the paste everything works as it should without any power limits.


----------



## momaz (Oct 30, 2020)

r3don said:


> Hi, I had the same issue and after changing the paste everything works as it should without any power limits.


so you can increase the power limit to +50 now on msi afterburner without any stutters?


----------

